# Manuals for Kubota L245



## DennisCoke (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you know where I can download or buy service, parts, and operators manuals for the tractor I just bought?


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.messicks.com/dept63/L-Series/OwnersManuals.aspx
$24.04

http://www.messicks.com/dept61/L-Series/Partsbooks.aspx
$41.21

http://www.messicks.com/dept62/L-Series/ServiceManual.aspx
$75.61


----------



## NewWorker (Mar 6, 2021)

Try here


Index of Kubotabooks/Tractor Parts Manuals/


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

NewWorker said:


> Try here
> 
> 
> Index of Kubotabooks/Tractor Parts Manuals/


This thread is dated 2009.  

Still a good link you got there. It's missing several of the gray market machines though. 

Since this thread is for the L245, here's the manual ....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

oh, and here is the service manual too.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

And while I'm at it, here's the OPS manual. That should be all 3 of them.


----------

